# الخلايا الشمسية



## محمد طارق محمد (8 أبريل 2009)

واشنطن: تمكن باحثون من تطوير أصغر خلايا شمسية صنعت حتى الآن، مؤكدين أن المادة التي تنتج الطاقة الشمسية قد يكون من الممكن طلاؤها على الأسطح.
*وأشارت تشياومي جيانج من جامعة ساوث فلوريدا، إلى أن الباحثين تمكنوا حتى الآن من توليد قدرة كهربية تصل إلى 11 فولتاً من مجموعة صغيرة من الخلايا كل منها تعادل مجرد ربع حجم حبة الأرز، مؤكدة أنه يمكن رش هذه الخلايا على أي سطح معرض لضوء الشمس مثل زي أو سيارة أو منزل.*
*وتابعت جيانج نظراً لأنها في شكل محلول فمن الممكن تصميم بندقية رش خاصة حيث يكون بوسع المرء التحكم في الحجم والسمك ويمكن إنتاج عجينة وطلاؤها عليها.*
*وتصنع معظم الخلايا الشمسية التقليدية من رقائق السيليكون وهو عنصر هش وتعكف فرق كثيرة من العلماء في الوقت الراهن على العمل بطرق مختلفة لصنع خلايا شمسية أكثر مرونة املاً في الاستفادة بمزايا أكبر من طاقة الشمس.*
*وتصنع الخلايا الصغيرة في مختبر جيانج من مركب عضوي ذي خاصية التجمع الجزيئي بوليمر الذي يحمل نفس الخصائص الكهربائية لرقائق السيليكون لكن يمكن إذابته ووضعه على مواد مرنة بينما قالت جيانج أن المكونات الرئيسية هي الكربون والهيدروجين وهي المواد التي توجد في الطبيعة والصديقة للبيئة.*
*ويطور فريق جيانج الآن عملية التصنيع آملاً في مضاعفة الطاقة المنتجة إلى 15 فولتاً العملية التي توقعت جيانج أن تستغرق بضعة أشهر.*
تحياتي
محمد
8/4/2009


----------



## zeid25 (10 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات الجديدة

:31:


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (11 أبريل 2009)

يعني تخيل لوح طوله متر وعرضة نصف متر شكد يشيل طاقة هههههههههههه
ممكن 60 امبير حسب الاختراع الجديد لان تخيل كل اصبع عندك بقيمة 220 واط = امبير واحد
على اعتبار انو كل حبة رز تعطي 11 واط والعهدة على جامعة فلوريدا 
ملاحظة :- طبعاً انى اشك انو اختراع جديد اعتقد انو هذه المادة استخدمتها ناسا في اكتشاف الفضاء قبل هذا الوقت هههه( يعنى مثلاً 100 سنه )
وهسه عدهم اختراع احسن وعلمود هيج اعلنوا عن هذه المعلومة كختراع جديد (لان دائماً احنا متاخرين ب 100 سنة ) 
تحياتي محمد 
11/4


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (11 أبريل 2009)

ولان احنا مهتمين دائما بالملابس والاكل والنساء ولايوجد في العالم العربي كله قناة واحد تبث برامج تعليمية 
ههههههه واني ماقصد عالم الحيوان بس اقصد برامج الطاقة البديلة الي تطلع على جكرافك جنل الاسترالية واكو قناة هندية تنقلها وانا بمحظ الصدفة فقط شفت القناة طبعا مقاطع مو كلها لان العلم مو النا والقناة بيها مسابقات منو يخترع فد شي بي خير وطبعاً جوائز مالية مو مثل حظنا كلها مسابقات رقص وغناء واختلاف على كل شي بس علم لالالالالالالالالالالا راح اموت من القهر 
اعذروني اخوان ردت بس ابرد كلبي وحسبوها على 
محمد 
11/4


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (12 أبريل 2009)

وهذا الموقع بي فديو ليوتيوب يوضح بالفديو طباعة للخلايا الشمسية في شركة امريكية الان 
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=ar&langpair=en|ar&u=http://www.nanosolar.com/blog3/&prev=/translate_s%3Fhl%3Dar%26q%3D%25D8%25B4%25D8%25B1%25D9%2583%25D8%25A9%2B%25D9%2586%25D8%25A7%25D8%25B4%25D8%25A6%25D8%25A9%2B%25D8%25B4%25D8%25B1%25D9%2583%25D8%25A9%2B%25D9%2586%25D8%25A7%25D9%2586%25D9%2588%25D8%25B3%25D9%2588%25D9%2584%25D8%25A7%25D8%25B1%2B%2B%2B%25D9%2581%25D9%258A%2B%25D8%25B3%25D8%25A7%25D9%2586%2B%25D8%25AC%25D9%2588%25D8%25B2%25D9%258A%2B%25D8%258C%2B%25D9%2583%25D8%25A7%25D9%2584%25D9%258A%25D9%2581%25D9%2588%25D8%25B1%25D9%2586%25D9%258A%25D8%25A7%26sl%3Dar%26tl%3Den

تحياتي 
محمد12/4/209


----------

